# Any ideas for low budget job



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

Iam a respiratory therapist by profession and Iam a student at a local culinary institute. I cook at work for the nurses quite often and now Iam asked to cook at 2 nurses homes for guests. I need ideas for 2 different parties that will be low budget. we are talking $10 $15 per person. I can do all the costing Iam just stumped as to what to make.
Party #1 20 to 30 people. Summer outside party of Hors D'oeuvres only, including 2 salads.

Party #2 20 to 30 Italian food. same budget.
and she wants different italian dishes.
Like the spaghetti factory.
Thank you for your help.
Danielle


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Huge green salad with loads of veg....asp, red pepper, green onions, red onions....
Grilled chicken breasts cut in 1" cubes or strips
ranch or viniagrette or a selection
Pasta salad...I'd do a basalmic dressing
Italian veg
or Gazpacho type salad or soup
***Both made ahead of time, chicken cold

Go low end on your hdos....hummos and pita chips, or bean type dip on a crisp starch, 
Bruschetta, maybe 3 hdos....Smoked salmon on lavosh with a aioli dillweed sauce, maybe one seafood appetizer where the seafood is a bite....
Let her pick up the desserts
*********************************************
Italian

Vegetarian lasagna since it's summer
Garlic Bread
Green salad, artichoke hearts, red onions, if good tomatoes
Cassata or spimoni

Doing different sauces and pastas can be a real pain....
I'd shoot for 2 at most or

Fresh tomatoes with basil and basalmic
Alfredo pasta or putenesca 
Bread, hot garlic is always a hit
....mascarpone is so exspensive I'd avoid tiramisu, lemon ices with Italian seed cookies (bought if good quality)
***This should be a low end dinner with not too much labor involved

Danielle it's not just the cost of food but the amount of labor that it takes, look at a menu where you don't have alot of hot things coming out at the same time, think of the temp outside, think of who your serving, how do they eat? Watch your portion sizes, that's where a lot of profit can end up if your not careful.
If your staying to serve let them know that this is a bonus, labor is added on to the food....Let them pick up beverages, don't even get into that with that price range and guest amount.
Sounds like fun, you'll do great. Come up with a contract just to have it in writing and for the practice if nothing else.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Great advice and menu selection!!


----------



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

Thank you Shroomgirl.
I have been stressed this week and have not responded sooner.
Danielle


----------

